# My AGR Marathon Trip



## The Metropolitan (Oct 11, 2007)

I talked about it, and I actually went through with it.

I just went ahead and made a page myself with the travelogue - feel free to read through it at:

http://www.btco.net/travel/agrmarathon.html


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 12, 2007)

Great report - I enjoyed it. Wish I leved near enough to trains to do things like that.


----------



## GG-1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Aloha

Also want to add great report, and a question, in the two pictures of Harrisburg station the GG-1 is not visible. Is it still there, or in another part of the station>

Mahalo


----------



## yarrow (Oct 12, 2007)

nicely done, thanks


----------



## The Metropolitan (Oct 14, 2007)

Many thanks for the replies...

Eric, the GG1 is still safe and sound at Harrisburg. Since I already have some photos of it, and it was less accessible by stairway than usual this trip, I didn't take any new photos of it.

In a couple weeks, I'll post a postscript as to just how many points posted.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan (Oct 14, 2007)

That sounded like a great trip. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## The Metropolitan (Nov 15, 2007)

Quick footnote - final yield on this trip was a full 1600 points, though I should have only netted 1,000. Considering the AGR Mall points that haven't posted for me, and the lack of replies to my inquiries, I'm not about to bring the oversight to light.


----------



## JimInVa (Nov 16, 2007)

I think I enjoyed the page as much as the report on the trip!! Well done...wish I could do stuff like that.


----------

